# Need one, maybe two for the rigs



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

I need one, maybe two folks who are experienced in tuna fishing for a trip to the rigs tomorrow (Oct. 12th) afternoon through Saturday afternoon. The cost of the trip will be about 125. 



The plan is to leave around 1 p.m. Shoot me a message if your interested.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck! I'm headed to the hunting camp or else I would join you!


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone??????


----------

